
Trump admin to Facebook, Twitter: end calls to topple statues, do violent acts - aspenmayer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/06/26/facebook-twitter-trump-protests/
======
aspenmayer
This is new territory. This is actual censorship. Protests actions not
otherwise illegal should be allowed on social media, in compliance with their
TOS. This message from the administration is very close to a government
official advocating for a third party to remove your free usage of a platform
for allowed usage in ways the government may also disagree with. I expect the
courts to frown on this for the same reasons that the courts decided against
Trump banning people from his Twitter account which he uses for official
government business.

I leave you with a poem.

The Cloths of Heaven

 _Had I the heaven 's embroidered cloths,

Enwrought with golden and silver light,

The blue and the dim and the dark cloths

Of night and light and the half-light;

I would spread the cloths under your feet:

But I, being poor, have only my dreams;

I have spread my dreams under your feet;

Tread softly because you tread on my dreams._

W. B. Yeats

Original title was too long. It was:

Trump administration tells Facebook, Twitter to take action against calls to
topple statues, commit 'violent’ acts

~~~
TheGrim-888
Trump threatens to use law enforcement to restore law and order in areas
devastated by rioting, where there's literally political insurrection
establishing an autonomous zone - Sites classify this as racist hate speech,
it's censored, memory holed, and removed from the internet.

Trump asks the same sites to stop promoting violence, rioting, and the
destruction of the country - Classified as hate speech and censorship, and
must be memory holed and removed.

Quite the double standards. I can go on facebook, say all white people should
die, all cops are evil, shoot the police, etc., and that's perfectly fine and
removing it amounts to censorship. But heavens forbid Trump threatens to
restore law and order, now THAT's crossing the line.

~~~
aspenmayer
I do tend to agree with your desire for law and order, but not at the cost of
public safety. The police are arguably more of a threat to life, liberty, and
pursuit of happiness than protesters removing racist statues and protesting
via nontraditional means.

------
mansion7
'Violent' isn't in quotes in the article.

Have seen many calls for criminality on social media, up to and including
assassination and mass murder.

One would think if Twitter et al were comfortable censoring people for
spreading so-called 'misinformation', they'd have no problem also censoring
posts which are clearly intended to invite violence and even civil war.

~~~
aspenmayer
Quotes were present at the time of my post; I have updated title to reflect
edit of original title.

------
oyra
wrong call. the admin should start detaining and prosecuting those who
participates in such criminal activity. take them as isil
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Destruction_of_cultural_herita...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Destruction_of_cultural_heritage_by_ISIL))
and act accordingly.

